# Attitash Mountain - Questions - ASAP



## Ann-Marie (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a unit on hold at River Run Condos at Attitash Mountain Resort.  I can not find a recent review of this resort.  Has anyone been to Attitash Mountain lately?  They have a few different TS, so can anyone enlighten me on the entire resort and possibly River Run Condos?  Thanks.


----------



## jaym (Aug 4, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> I have a unit on hold at River Run Condos at Attitash Mountain Resort.  I can not find a recent review of this resort.  Has anyone been to Attitash Mountain lately?  They have a few different TS, so can anyone enlighten me on the entire resort and possibly River Run Condos?  Thanks.




As you must know, Attitash M.V. will not be near a lake. Some mixed reviews on the accommodations (per TA), but there is a lot to do if visiting but not staying there.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._Mountain_Village-Bartlett_New_Hampshire.html

Below is also a link for The Seasons, we stayed here with our sons a few years ago. Some limitations, such as only an indoor pool, but a good value, close to many area attractions and lakes, N. Conway, Storyland, Mt. Washington, etc. and it is right up the road from Attitash. We would stay there again.
We enjoy NH in summertime. Also, you might wish to check out Lincoln and Woodstock, NH for additional family fun and some good restaurants.

http://www.lincolnwoodstock.com/
http://www.seasonsnh.com/


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.  It seems that there are several developments within Attitash Mountain Resort.  I have River Run on hold.  I did a search on tripadvisor and cn not find any new reviews.  One RCI review implied that they were being remodeled, and that too was an old review.


----------



## jaym (Aug 4, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> Thanks for your reply.  It seems that there are several developments within Attitash Mountain Resort.  I have River Run on hold.  I did a search on tripadvisor and cn not find any new reviews.  One RCI review implied that they were being remodeled, and that too was an old review.




ur welcome. There really do not appear to be recent reviews for the RR condos. This is all I could find on River Run...

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/resort-review/River-Run-Condominiums/Bartlett/New-Hampshire


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 4, 2010)

I called to ask if it has been recently remodeled.  My answer was very vague.  They remodel and update as needed.  OK, so what does that mean?  I took a chance and booked it because my daughter likes the amenities that it offers.


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 10, 2010)

Ann-Marie,

There are different sections to Attitash Mountain Village (our home resort). The Suites at AMV are mostly brand new and are in a different configuration from the units numbered 1-10, some of which are very old. We actually like the older units better, but some consider them somewhat dated. The Suites are gigantic and have all the extras, but the older buildings have a LOT of room as well, even the studios. The numbered units have been upgraded as they need it, and only once in the last four or five visits did we get a unit we thought needed a refresh pretty urgently.

As you have noted, the staff at the desk don't seem to know a lot about the units. I've found that out when I asked the first year if our unit had a washer and dryer and was told no. It actually did.

This year when we returned to our unit we found new carpeting and new A/C units. Last year when we visited (had exchanged to another unit for that visit) they had dug up the walkway to our owned building and were replacing it with a brand new one. Building #6 had a new dormer put on it to increase space and they had plans to put a dormer on another unit (I forget which one). They are constantly improving things and during the summer the place is hopping. If you're traveling with little ones, most of the attractions are closed after labor day except on the weekends, so keep that in mind. In September, Bartlett/Glen/NorthConway get pretty slow, so if you want a low-key visit, the fall is great. But during the summer, things are hopping and there is plenty of fun to be had.

If you're looking for lake swimming, Echo Lake is very close and even during the summer is not extremely crowded -- at least it wasn't when we were there in late June. It's very secluded, clean, and you can watch the rock climbers climbing up the rock face just in front of you as you swim. Bring some binoculars. 

My wife, toddler and I love this resort, even though like I said things can look a little dated depending on the unit you get. This year we did notice that the facilities had been given a lot of attention in the offseason though. 

We had originally purchased a $1 sale on Ebay for this resort, then loved it so much we re-invested and traded up to three adjoining units in a week that was better for us. We convinced my parents to come with us on a vacation a year ago, and they are now owners themselves. There is just SO much to do within a 30 minute drive, and even more within an hour, and the resort is so cozy, nestled within the evergreens.

I hope you have a fantastic visit, and if I can be of any more help, let me know.

Ah - one note about the River Run Condos. It looks like these are the units for outright sale (not timeshares) at AMV, but I think it's the same thing -- either the numbered buildings, or the Suites. At least this seems to indicate that (posted at the end of June):

http://blog.jtrealty.com/featured-listing/6-reasons-river-run-at-attitash-in-bartlett-nh-rocks/

Perhaps the condos are not upgraded by the resort itself, but are up to the discretion of the individual owners. I'd imagine there are certain minimums though that they must adhere to in order to keep the units in presentable shape.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## graywolf71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Ann-Marie said:


> I have a unit on hold at River Run Condos at Attitash Mountain Resort.  I can not find a recent review of this resort.  Has anyone been to Attitash Mountain lately?  They have a few different TS, so can anyone enlighten me on the entire resort and possibly River Run Condos?  Thanks.


Hi Ann-Marie, we have been owners at River run Condo, Chocorua House, for over 15 years. We are there each Fall and used to go there every week in February when we skied. We love the area. Many excellent restaurants and PLENTY of shops in the North Conway area. The resort is clean, well maintained. I am selling our week 7 condo, a GOLD week, at Chocorua House as we no longer ski. It always rents every year. It is the left side units of a duplex condo. It has three (3) floors and each of the three units can be rented individually, or 2 or 1 unit if you wish. Normally we receive about $1600 a year from rentals shared 51/49% with management who rents the units for us. If you rent yourself, you keep the approximately $3200 minus cleaning fees. We love the area and have been coming to this resort since 1983, owned units since 1986.


----------



## missyrcrews (Dec 11, 2017)

We love Attitash as well.  We've been to Suites at Attitash twice for Veteran's Day weekend, and are spending February break in both 2018 and 2019 at Attitash Mountain Village.  The pool is nice, and you can't beat the proximity to the mountain.  A quick drive to North Conway if shopping is your thing.  We love the area....I'd take the week and enjoy it!


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 11, 2017)

FYI- the OP's original post was from 2010! LOL!


----------

